# New Tracker Grizzly 1648 sc



## mikemeade136 (Apr 8, 2011)

I just ordered a brand new tracker Grizzly 1648 with the side console, live well, trailer, and a 20 hp merc 4 stroke. My question is does anyone have one of these? I would like to know what is not included that i would need to purchase before hittin' the water, like batteries, oil, lights, and such. Also, has anyone ever seen one of these all decked out?


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a 14448sc, mine needed, bilge pump, bow mounted TM, nav lights, motor jack plate of some sort since bass pro didn't setup just put motor on, my cavitation plate hangs down 3.5" below hull. I added a macs river runner guard, hydrofoil, hatch door to front hole that goes under front deck, seats, seat bases, fishy finder, switch panel. 
Congrats on the boat and finding tin boats, the search engine is your friend! I wish I woukda found this site a long time ago. If you do a search. I have a pic or two of mine its not quite done in the pics biut I am off work today and working on it now!


----------



## mikemeade136 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks alot. I ordered it as a package from tracker, so I hope some of that stuff is included


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 8, 2011)

i did too. All you get is boat, outboard, fuel tank, steering wheel, control box and starting battery. It is kind of nice in one way is that you can do it up however you want.


----------



## mikemeade136 (Apr 9, 2011)

Did you order it or get one off the lot? if you ordered it let me know how long it took.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 9, 2011)

mine was off the lot. but the livewell i ordered and it took 2 months to get it from them. i just had them send it directly to me so i could have my boat. i installed it myself, but the one for the 1448 is so small i am using it for storage of stuff. and if i need to i can pour water in it if i catch something big enough to show off.


----------



## mikemeade136 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for the insight. I will post an update when my boat comes in.


----------



## mikemeade136 (Apr 12, 2011)

Any opinion on how the 20 horse motor will work for this boat?


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 12, 2011)

should do fine. my 1448sc loaded with me does about 24. i did add a transom elevator to raise the motor height. i will be taking the hydro foil off to see what happens now that i have the motor in the right spot.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 13, 2011)

mikemeade136 said:


> Any opinion on how the 20 horse motor will work for this boat?



Should do fine, you may notice that you would like some extra power at the top end though.


----------



## mikemeade136 (May 29, 2011)

This wait is killing me. I ordered my boat on april 6th and still is not here. I was hoping to get it before the holiday. Anyway, i would like to know what kind of seat pedestal pole the reciever holds. Also how many foot pounds should my trolling motor be. I was thinking 55 should be enough.


----------



## DGF (May 29, 2011)

mikemeade136 said:


> This wait is killing me. I ordered my boat on april 6th and still is not here. I was hoping to get it before the holiday. Anyway, i would like to know what kind of seat pedestal pole the reciever holds. Also how many foot pounds should my trolling motor be. I was thinking 55 should be enough.



55 lbs will be fine for the boat. I have 45 mounted on my bow and it seems to work fine in most wind conditions. The seat pedestal pole bases are the thin pin style (3/4"). My 2011 Tracker Grizzly 1648 tiller model w/20HP Mercury gets about 23 mph with myself, 2 batteries, trolling motor, rods and boxes. I immagine I could tweak that number to over 25 if I trimmed down on all the extra junk I throw in my boat "just in case". Have fun, you'll like the boat!


----------



## mikemeade136 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you. My dealer said to expect it Wednesday. I'm sure I will have more questions then.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new boat. I'm sure you're excited.


----------



## mikemeade136 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, I finally got my boat yesterday. It was a long wait, but well worth it. It came with more than i expected. It included bilge pump, nav lights, all switches, battery, another battery tray up front for a trolling motor, also with the wires ran. It even came with a fire extinguisher. I will be taking it out sunday and give an update then. here are some pictures. https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n615/mikemeade136/Tracker%20grizzly%201648sc/


----------



## hkmp5s (Jun 12, 2011)

Look at that. It even came with someone to fish with. LOL!

Nice boat. Can you get the side console with no motor? I need to replace my hull.


----------



## mikemeade136 (Jun 12, 2011)

As I understand it you can order it as an option. There is a Guy on YouTube with a 14 footer who bought a console to add to his boat.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 12, 2011)

Great lookin boat! Looks like your fishin buddy is ready to go.

Couldn't help but notice the Ohio regist. and he landscape behind in the pic. Im originally from Celina, OH. Small town near Lima. I grew up on Grand lake St Mary's and did a lot of fishing in Indian Lake, and Lake Laramie too. Along with the St Mary's River, Auglaize River, Wabash River and the Miami Earie Canal.

The people here in Fl where I live now talk about big "bream", and "Crappy". They are nothing like the Big "Bluegill" and "Crappie" in Oh!


----------



## mikemeade136 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, I live in bellefontaine. Just south of Indian lake. I go there and the Miami river.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 12, 2011)

I used canoe in the Miami...Right in downtown Dayton LOL. and in Miamisburg. Big Catfish in there! Good luck! and keep thei pics coming as you add accessories!


----------



## mikemeade136 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have taken my boat out several times. I have to say i love it. It is more stable than i thought it would be even with a little chop. my only questions are, is there a reason why i cant raise my motor up a little once i start moving, and is there a way to keep it from porpoising once i get up to speed. I have nothing really up front aside from my life jackets and safety equiptment. I thought about a hydrofoil but i dont know alot about them.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 22, 2011)

You have power tilt and trim on a 20hp? Thats pretty cool.

If you start out with the motor trimmed all the way down and get up on plane and go to WOT will it porpoise? Or does it start porpoising once you start trimming it up?

My last boat would run fine untill I started trimming her up. I could get another 800rpm and probably another 5-8 mph when I trimmed it up. The only problem was that I had to have someone sitting on the cooler in front of the center console to do it. When it was just me and I tried to trim it up it would just start bouncing like crazy. I put a hydrofoil on it and it solved the porpoising problem at WOT when trimmed up but caused so much drag that it still didnt go any faster. So whats the point right?

It was a 1650 Astro (made by landau) all welded flat bottom Center console with no floor. Just an open alum jon hull with a 40 hp Tohatsu. And a little alum console mounted in the center. Super light! She would haul A$$. Scary fast! Slid in turns when just barely on plane. When you went to WOT from a stop it would almost jump the whole boat out of the water then start going fwd. I think it was probably just overpowered and the hull was just not designed to go that fast..Hydrodynamics and all...Smart people stuff that I don't know about. My thinking is that the bigger the motor the faster you go. I have been told this is not the case though. With that said 20hp is no where near over powered for your boat. I think the max recommended is 50hp for the tracker 1648. So thats not your problem..

I ended up removing the hydrofoil and moving the 2 batteries to the front (and the anchor) Once I did that it helped out a lot. I could trim it up with just me or with another sitting on the bench behind the Center console and it did just fine. I could trim it up all the way to the point of cavitation without it porpoising.

Unfortunately I don't have any pics of how the batteries were mounted on my boat but this is pretty much how I did it...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNw8WVM_obA&feature=related Mine didn't have a floor so I just set them in between the ribs on either side of the opening on the front deck. you would have to mount them somehow.

Its not my video but this guy did one heck of a mod to a 1448.

you could fill a cooler with water and just put it up front to see if some weight will fix your problem. Or have a friend sit up front and see what happens. If it fixes your problem try moving some weight fwd.


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 23, 2011)

I would move weight as well. Like reedjj said try batterys and then if it all fails put water, a friend, or sand. Weight is everything. 

And the grizzlys are rated for 50hp with a remote and 40hp with a tiller. 

I just put a 40hp electric start tiller on my 1648 and it should fly. Atleast thats the plane. Its completely open hull nothing in it and the back seats are split not all one piece. 

Reedjj do you have pictures of this old boat? What do you think you were running on it?

Im going to have bassboy I think start welding stuff up and am not contemplating putting in grab bars in the back


----------



## mikemeade136 (Jun 23, 2011)

are you suppose to be able to tilt the motor while the throttle is forward. i found that i have to bring it almost back to neutral to get it to move.


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 23, 2011)

You can trim it up and down when its in foward. You should not need to bring it down to neutral. That sounds like your trim and tilt motor is weak or doesnt have enough torque to bring the motor up when in motion


----------



## reedjj (Jun 23, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> I would move weight as well. Like reedjj said try batterys and then if it all fails put water, a friend, or sand. Weight is everything.
> 
> And the grizzlys are rated for 50hp with a remote and 40hp with a tiller.
> 
> ...



I wish I had some pics of that boat..I will check around in some old photo albums tonite for some. I sold it in 2000 to my uncle who took it to the everglades used it for a while and sold it again. That thing would fly! It was before GPS and it didn't have a speedometer. It would keep up with a 1996 seadoo SPX with my 300lb friend on it, and me in my boat. Im guessing it was close to 50mph. It probably wasn't that fast but it sure felt fast. People were afraid to knee board behind it LOL... I always regretted selling it.


----------



## mikemeade136 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just bought a Minn kota powerdrive v2 and a huge battery to put up front. Maybee that will help. Also I got a deal on a junior hydrofoil. So I guess ill see how it goes.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 23, 2011)

mikemeade136 said:


> I just bought a Minn kota powerdrive v2 and a huge battery to put up front. Maybee that will help. Also I got a deal on a junior hydrofoil. So I guess ill see how it goes.



Try the weight up forward and adj of your trim (usually needs to go further in to reduce porposing). 

I'd leave the hydrofoil off. They are mainly to help plane boats, and smart tabs are better at that, anyway. If they fix porposing, it is from the increased drag.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 23, 2011)

Do not put that hydrofoil on untill you try a few other things and exhaust all your other options first. Nothing worse than drilling holes in a brand new motor for no reason.

I just assumed that you were asking about the trimming of the motor because it started bouncing/porpoising when you trimmed it up once on plane. It never occurred to me that it actually wouldn't move when you tried to trim it up.

Can you trim it up and down when just sitting there? Some motors have a lever that can lock them im place. Or act as a rest to take pressure off the hyd cylinder when not in use....... Check yours to see if it is somehow locked in position.

If you have power tilt and trim you should be able to trim it up and down whenever you want. Neutral, Idle, WOT, even reverse!


----------



## mikemeade136 (Jun 24, 2011)

I know there is nothing physically stopping the motor from moving. It works fine when the throttle is around neutral. I think the problem may be that the trim motor is too weak the lift it while the boat is being powered forward.


----------



## gajet31 (Jun 24, 2011)

I also have a grizzly 1648 sc. Mine has a 50 hp jet on it, so it ends up being paired with around a 35 hp. My boat jumps on plane and runs very good. Just me and it flies. 2 people works fine. 3 is pushing it. and 4 means it won't get on plane. I will add some pics of it later to give you an idea of what mine looks like. About the trim, I have found that with my motor, along with others, wont trim all the way up when I am running above 1/2 throttle. THis is not a problem, it was made to do that. It is sort of an emergency system so your motor doesn't lift out of the water while I am running. But it will adjust a minimal amount, mostly so you can trim up a smidge when you initial get it up on plane. Its a great boat, and I have hit hundreds of rocks, but no holes yet and its running fine.


----------



## DenisD (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats on the new boat, looks great. You might want to check your owners manual as your motor may have power tilt but not power trim. I have seen that on a lot of brands in that HP range.


----------



## mikemeade136 (Jun 24, 2011)

I decided 50 dollars and a few holes was worth being able ride comfortably in the seats. I must say I made the right descision. I was out on the lake today, the waves were just starting to white cap. The boat was more stable today than when it was calm. My top speed was only 25 but that's fine for me and the wife. It feels faster than it was before but I didn't check it before. It gets right up on plane then I throttle down real quick, raise the motor and I'm on my way. The only problem I still have is water splashing up into the rear of the boat. It seems like the water is riding up the front of the motor. This was happening before if I had the motor tilted down. I have heard people say that the grizzly boats have the motor set too low. So that may be the problem.


----------

